# Belagerungsschlachten Videos



## EmJaY (30. September 2008)

Moin,moin liebe Community.

In letzter Zeit wurde ja recht viel an Massive-PvP in AoC rumgewerkelt insbesondere an der Performance was mich als AoC Spieler freut da nun auch die Burgschlachten zunehmen.
Meine neue Gilde (ja unsere kleine Sektion hat dich gemacht *schnief* *insert random FC Flame here*) hat vor 2 Tagen eine andere, recht große Gilde auf Aries mit 48 Männer und Frauen, als Antwort auf ihren Angriff 3 Tage zuvor, angegriffen und ich habe die Gelegenheit genutz und einfach mal mitgefrapst.


Das Ergebniss seht HIER
(Tut euch verdammtnochmal selbst den Gefallen und klickt auf "*In hoher Qualität ansehen*" rechts unterm Video)

Meine Intention ist einfach mal eine Schlacht aus meiner Sicht zu zeigen und 
Leuten einen Schlachteindruck zu vermitteln die Selbst nochnet an einer, bzw. an einer in dieser Größenordnung, teilgenommen haben.
Meinungen, Kritik ist erwünscht da ich mich mitm Videoschnitt und dergleichen nochnet so auskenne.Desweiteren wär es schön auch andere Videos zu sehen bzw. Schlachtberichten zu lesen und zu diskutieren.

Flame gegen AoC,FC,AoC Spieler, meine Person bitte per PN oder in den 20 Themen dazu.Bedenkt einfach das uns AoC Spieler jede Änderung,Bug,Patchverschiebung mehr trifft als euch Zaungäste und wir sind weder blind noch blöd(gut in diesem Fall kann und will ich net für alle sprechen) und natürlich ärgert uns sowas auch.

*Edit

Danke an *&#927;&#956;&#953;&#947;&#961;&#959;&#957;* für die Videoempfehlungen.

3:24 Min. Video einer Schlacht.

8:47 Min. Video aus der sicht eines Mitrapriesters

Mein Favorit ist das erste.Zu beachten ist das beide ausm Monat Juli stammen.


----------



## Transylvanier (1. Oktober 2008)

ein sehr schönes video, dass lust auf mehr macht.


----------



## WarNuts (1. Oktober 2008)

Das war doch jetzt 'ne Gildenstadt.
Müssen die Spieler nun alles wieder aufbauen, zusammen farmen usw?


----------



## Rungor (1. Oktober 2008)

Naja kann man nicht mehr sagen außer
super video... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EmJaY (1. Oktober 2008)

Das ist/war Ihre Burg und ja die müssen sie wieder aufbauen allerdings kostet das net annähernd soviel wie bei ner PvE-Stadt.
PvE-Städte können nicht angegriffen werden.Diese dienen dazu Gilden - und Handwerksgebäude zu bauen.Städte sind unlimitiert d.h. jede Gilde mit min.  einen Level 40er und 24 Membern kann sich einen Bauplatz sichern und drauf losbauen.Die Gebäude geben passive Buffs wie mehr Ausdauer,Ausweichen ect und die Handwerksgebäude ermöglichen den Handwerkern höhere Stufen zu erlernen.

Burgen gibt es Pro Server nur *9*.Sobald eine Gilde ihre PvE-Stadt so upgegradet hat das sie einen *Stufe3(T3) Bergfried* haben kann diese Gilde sich einen Burgbauplatz sichern.Es gibt in allen 3 Reichen jeweils 3 Baupläte in den jeweiligen Grenzkönigreichen.
Sollte eine Gilde noch keine Burg besitzen kann sie durch einen Sieg in einer Massive-Pvp-Schlacht, gegen eine andere Gilde, eine Burg erringen.
Sollte eine Gilde schon eine Burg besitzen, so wie oben, kann sie jediglich die Burg einer Feindgilde einreißen aber nicht übernehmen da jede Gilde nur *eine* Burg besitzen darf.
Die PvP Burgen geben auch Buffs und erhähren hauptsächlich die Resistenzen im PvP.


----------



## tortage (2. Oktober 2008)

Jo, war nice - bin gerne wieder dabei !


btw: wo bleiben die Flames  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja, wo sind die whine-posts ? AoC ist doch so schlecht, oder habt ihr noch nie bei nem Keepfight mitgemacht ?
ach, ja stimmt bei Wehohweh gibts sowas ja nicht...

Übrigens die Performance war absolut einwandfrei bei dem Keepfight, obwohl Paritkel an und Shader 3.0 usw.
aber das wissen die whiner ja eh besser


----------



## Thorghal (2. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt kommt mal kein Whine oder Flamepost, und dann wirds raufprovoziert...Ist doch schön, dass es keine gibt.


----------



## corpescrust (2. Oktober 2008)

Sieht richtig gut aus !!!

AOC macht sich langsam,dass kann man auch im offiziellen Forum anhand der Reaktionen ablesen.

Ich denk 1-2 Monate dann schau ich da mal wieder rein.
Von der Atmosphäre her ist AOC für mich immer noch unerreicht.

Wenn jetzt noch die versprochenen Inhalte da sind.......


----------



## EmJaY (2. Oktober 2008)

Danke.

Ja es wird langsam.Ich hoffe sie legen in Zukunft nen Gang zu.Content haben sie ja schon inner Hinterhand, Ymirs Pass,Tarantia Elendsvirtel,2.Teil PvP,Kingship ect. nur sollten diese Sachen netmehr alzulange auf sich warten lassen.
Ich hoffe das der neue AoC Chef seine Worte auch in Taten umsetzt.

@ Tortage

Ich teile deinen Frust über die Flamer aber ich bin ganz froh das es hier bisher ruhig war.


----------



## Abrox (2. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ich von der Arbeit wieder zurück bin komme schaue ich mir das mal an.
Konnte selbst in Belagerungsschlachten noch nicht mitwirken, aber da wir ja bald auch "endlich" eine T3 Stadt haben wird das wohl bald auch was werden.


Grüße

Abrox


----------



## Mordrach (3. Oktober 2008)

Nettes Video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Nur fehlen mir ein paar Szenen von dem Gemetzel, das normalerweise ensteht, sobald die Mauern runter sind, oder waren die Gegner noch am Schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?.

Gerade die Kämpfe hinter den Stadtmauern finde ich dann nämlich sehr spaßig, besser als das ewig lange herumstehen vor einem geschlossenen Tor wie bei Bughammer offline.


----------



## Ομιγρον (3. Oktober 2008)

Sehr schönes Video, erinnert mich an meine ersten Belagerungsschlachten bei AoC, hat mächtig Spass gemacht. Nur leider fehlt mir im Moment die Zeit für AoC.


----------



## Geige (3. Oktober 2008)

sieht doch recht nett aus!
ich habe AoC nie selber gespielt aber wer da über performance
mäkert der braucht ne brille!
oder wa an dem vid iwas gedreht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Severed-ur-Arms (3. Oktober 2008)

gibts mittlerweile nen endcontent ? weil ich hab das vertrauen in das spiel einfach verloren O.o


----------



## MacJunkie79 (3. Oktober 2008)

und wie oft gibts solche toll ablaufenden Schlachten?


----------



## Asenerbe (3. Oktober 2008)

tortage schrieb:


> btw: wo bleiben die Flames
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Paradebeispiel das es hüben wie drüben Vollkoffer gibt!

Fragt sich wo die Flames bleiben, aber kann es sich selber nicht verkneifen zu flamen!

So ist´s richtig!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (3. Oktober 2008)

EmJay mich würde interessieren was für einen Rechner du hast.


----------



## Donmo (3. Oktober 2008)

Sehr schönes Video. Jetzt habe ich mal ne Vorstellung davon, wie so ein Keepfight wirklich abläuft. 
Wenn ich nochmal mit AoC anfangen sollte, dann werd ich mir glaub ich auch einen Char auf Aries erstellen. 
Auf Asgard wird man ja für PVP geflamt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ομιγρον (3. Oktober 2008)

Das hier sind noch zwei weitere Videos die ich zu dem Thema gefunden habe, die wurden wohl sogar noch vor dem pvp Patch gemacht, viel Spass damit:


*http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Lvu9J0V4M2Y*


*http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=3xVRnJNFJa8*

Vergesst nicht, wie es EmJay schon angedeutet hat auf die hohe Einstellung zu klicken.



MfG Omicron


----------



## EmJaY (3. Oktober 2008)

> gibts mittlerweile nen endcontent ? weil ich hab das vertrauen in das spiel einfach verloren O.o



Ich frag mich immer wenn von fehlenden Endcontent gesprochen wird was den Leuten fehlt, leider bekam ich bisher keine Antwort wenn ich nachgefragt habe.

Also ich Raide möglichst mehrmals inner Woche, sammel durch Open oder Minigame(Battleground)-PvP PvP-Exp(nimmt soziemlich am meisten Spielzeit ein bei mir).Level meinen 2.Char , Dunkler Templer, geh ab uns zu mal in ne kleine Ini.Rohstoffe sammeln für die Gildenstadt gehört natürlich auch dazu.

Ich muss dazu sagen das ich netmehr soviel zocke wie zu meiner WoW Zeit aber wenn ich es so vergleiche hab ich zwischen Raids/AenaPvP(was jeweils nur wenige Abende inner Woche vereinahmt hatte) auch das selbe gemacht wie hier.Gefarmt,getwinkt(4 70er,64er,63er hatte ich als ich aufgehört habe),Ehre gefarmt.

Was mich noch an AoC stört(subjektiver Eindruck!):

-Das man keine Bonus PvP-Exp für Minigames bekommt.

-Die Berufe.
Ok hier ist wie in sovielen Bereichen ne umfangreiche Änderung angekündig aber immo ist es halt nochnet das gelbe vom Ei.

-Klassenbalance.
Gut hier wird wohl wie in jedem MMO/-RPG noch ewig dran rumgewerkelt und auch wenn die Balance gerade in letzter Zeit besser geworden ist gibt es hier noch Mängel, ich sag nur Heiler *kotz*
Ich warne allerdings davor das Spiel mittel 1on1 zu bewerten es ist eine Gruppen Pvp Spiel.

-Eine Alternative zu Kheshatta muss her!
Kheshatta ist sowas wie der Blackrock und Umgebung damals für WoW.Hier gibt es große Instanzen,hier gibt es massig open PvP alles schön und gut allerdings mag ich persönlich die stygischen Gebite net so sehr.Ich bin eher einer der seinen Level 80 Lebendsabend im Donnerfluss verbringen könnte ^^
Ja auch hier wird es demnächst Änderungen geben,sihe Ankündigungen, aber immer nur "demnächst" und bald "zuhöhren" ist doof.

-Partyframe/Raidframe
Suckt z.Z. immernoch auch wenn man von den Testserver schon gute Sachen zu den allg. Interface Änderungen hören kann.





> EmJay mich würde interessieren was für einen Rechner du hast.



Windoof Vista Home 64
4 GB Ram
GF 8800 GTS 512mb
X2 DualCore 6000

Tante Edit sagt:

Bei dieser Keepschlacht waren meine Einstelleungen zwischen Niedrig <-> Mittel und die Partikel waren auf meinen Char begrenzt.
*Partikel sind Zaubereffekte wie z.b.Flammenstöße,Blitzschläge, Buffanimationen die so herrlich leuchten^^

Normalerweise spiele ich auf Mittel mit ner Sichtidistanz von 1500 Metern, das ist ausreichend.Hier und da könnte ich noch höher schrauben aber performance > schönes sinnloses Leuchten solange die Welt sogutaussieht wie bei AoC+die gute Mukke hat man auch so ne schöne Atmosphäre.




> und wie oft gibts solche toll ablaufenden Schlachten?



Zwischen den Angriff dieser Gilde, bzw. des Gildenbündnisses, auf unsere Burg und die darauffolgende Antwort von uns(sihe oben!) lagen 3 Tage.

Je Nachdem wie aktiv der Server/Gilde/Die Gegner isnd haste halt Pro Woche eine oder alle 2 Wochen eine oder mehr oder weniger.Es fällt mir schwer hier ne allgemeine Aussage zu treffen.


----------



## Ομιγρον (3. Oktober 2008)

*EmJay* es würde mich freuen, wenn es möglich wäre die beiden von mir hier geposteten Videos zur besseren Übersicht  in deinen Thread Eröffnungs-post mit reinzueditieren.


----------



## Ομιγρον (3. Oktober 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> EmJay mich würde interessieren was für einen Rechner du hast.




Es ist auch möglich, das Spiel auf einen low budget Pc in den höchsten Einstellungen zu spielen. 
Habe meinen Pc vor zwei Monaten bei www.hoh.de zusammengestellt und dafür nur um die  650 € bezahlen müssen. AoC läuft auf den höchsten Einstellungen (wirklich alles auf Max. eingestellt) und der Auflösung: 1680x1050 mit über 50 Fps im Durchschnitt, falls deine Anfrage darauf hinauszielte in Erfahrung zu bringen auf welchem System in solchen Einstellungen keine Probleme mit der Performance auftreten.

Prozessor: e8400 übertaktet auf 3,9 Ghz, 125 € (für die Übertaktung bräuchtet ihr noch einen passenden Kühler kostet aber auch nur um die 30-50 €)
Grafikkarte: Gtx 260 übertaktet auf das Niveau einer gtx 280,  210 €
Mainboard: Asus P5Q,  90 €
Arbeitsspeicher: OCZ 4 gb Kit (8500er) Reaper HPC Edition, 86 €
Festplatte: Sata2  Seagate Barracuda 250 gb, 40€
Windows Vista 64 Bit, 80 €

Summa summarum: 631 € + 30-50€ für einen guten Kühler, falls ihr noch übertakten wollt.


So sind in etwa die Preisstufen vor zwei Monaten gewesen, die Preise können noch gefallen sein.


----------



## Horst25 (3. Oktober 2008)

Okay... ich hab ja schon des öfteren gehört, dass AoC nicht so der Bringer sein soll, aber dass es wirklich so schlecht ist hätt ich dann doch nicht erwartet.
Was ist denn das für ein langweiliges rumgeplänkel vor dieser Festung oder was das sein soll? Und dazu die steifen und leblosen Animationen *kopfschüttel*. Da ist ja sogar HdRO um Welten voraus!

Und jetzt flamet mich bitte für meine ehrliche subjektive (!) Meinung!


----------



## Ομιγρον (3. Oktober 2008)

Horst25 schrieb:


> Okay... ich hab ja schon des öfteren gehört, dass AoC nicht so der Bringer sein soll, aber dass es wirklich so schlecht ist hätt ich dann doch nicht erwartet.
> Was ist denn das für ein langweiliges rumgeplänkel vor dieser Festung oder was das sein soll? Und dazu die steifen und leblosen Animationen *kopfschüttel*. Da ist ja sogar HdRO um Welten voraus!
> 
> Und jetzt flamet mich bitte für meine ehrliche subjektive (!) Meinung!




Schau dir lieber noch ein paar andere Videos an oder teste das Spiel selbst bevor du dir eine Meinung bildest.


----------



## Ομιγρον (3. Oktober 2008)

Horst25 schrieb:


> Okay... ich hab ja schon des öfteren gehört, dass AoC nicht so der Bringer sein soll, aber dass es wirklich so schlecht ist hätt ich dann doch nicht erwartet.
> Was ist denn das für ein langweiliges rumgeplänkel vor dieser Festung oder was das sein soll? Und dazu die steifen und leblosen Animationen *kopfschüttel*. Da ist ja sogar HdRO um Welten voraus!
> 
> Und jetzt flamet mich bitte für meine ehrliche subjektive (!) Meinung!





Schau dir lieber noch ein paar andere Videos an oder teste das Spiel selbst bevor du dir eine Meinung bildest.


Edit: der Doppelpost war nicht Absicht.


----------



## trolldich (3. Oktober 2008)

&#927;&#956;&#953;&#947;&#961;&# schrieb:


> Schau dir lieber noch ein paar andere Videos an oder teste das Spiel selbst bevor du dir eine Meinung bildest.



hm , also so toll fand ich das auch nicht , wo waren die gegner . wie war das kräfteverhältniss .

giebts auch ein video in besserer grafikqualität ?


----------



## Ομιγρον (3. Oktober 2008)

trolldich schrieb:


> hm , also so toll fand ich das auch nicht , wo waren die gegner . wie war das kräfteverhältniss .
> 
> giebts auch ein video in besserer grafikqualität ?



Ja, auf der ersten Seite im unteren Bereich, habe ich zwei Videos gepostet. Das zweite von den beiden finde ich besonders gelungen.


----------



## Thidus (3. Oktober 2008)

Sieht nett aus ist aber nicht mein fall,wünsche trotzdem allen aoc'lern viel spaß =)


----------



## EmJaY (3. Oktober 2008)

Danke &#927;&#956;&#953;&#947;&#961;&#959;&#957; ich habs editiert.




> hm , also so toll fand ich das auch nicht , wo waren die gegner . wie war das kräfteverhältniss .



Kräfteverhältniss 48 Angreifer(wir) und etwas über 30 Verteidiger.

Bevor jetzt Flames kommen wie "Masse statt Klasse" "ihr seid doch Feige" "Easy Win LöL" der sollte wissen das sie und ihre Bündnisspartner schon oft in Krasser Überzahl kleinere/mittlere Gilde angegriffen habe und sich daran noch profiliert hatten und als sie, und ihre Partner, uns 3 Tage zuvor angriffen haben kamen Sprüche wie 
"Verabschiedet euch schonmal von euren Keep, bald haben wir *2* und ihr keins".
Sie hatten extre ne neue Gilde aufgemacht und sind dieser vor der Schlacht beigetreten damit wir unsere Burg auch ja verlieren.
Das war auch der Grund warum unsere Antwort so heftig ausgefallen ist.
Btw. wir waren selbst überrascht das sie keine 48 Spieler aufstellen konnte, wie schon erwähnt ist das bei denen sonst üblich.

*_sihe Seite 1 für genauere Erläuterung zu den Regeln/Mechaniken_



> giebts auch ein video in besserer grafikqualität ?



Klick auf "in hoher Qualität ansehen" oder/und kuck dir z.B. das 3:24 Min Video an was auf Seite 1 verlinkt wurde.

Zum Thema Flammer und Trolle

Gebt den Affen doch kein Zucker.gerade durch solche Idioten die sich hier registrieren um dann in einen Post ihren geistigen Abfall abzuladen sind Treads mit epischer Länger voller Flames und Hirnwichse entstanden.


Wenn euch was an dem Video net gefällt sagt bitte genau was und macht ggf. Verbesserungsvorschläge, ich bin für jeden Tipp/Kritik dankbar da ich, wie schon erwähnt, noch netsoviel drauf hab was Filmen,schneiden ect. angeht.


----------



## Dormamu (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiel zwar selber kein AoC aber was ich sagen muss es sieht schon toll aus. Die Belagerung ist für mich wohl das tolste an dem Spiel.



Horst25 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein langweiliges rumgeplänkel vor dieser Festung oder was das sein soll?


Nun ich weiß nicht was du spielst. Ich spiele WoW und dort ist das PvP um Welten schlechter. In AoC steht man zwar erst vor der Burg und warten bis die Mauer kaput ist aber dann gings ja auch schon weiter. Was ich mir teilweise für gezerge in BG's antun muss, dass ist schlim. Da gehn die Spieler nicht weiter weil sie nicht wollen(oder zu blöd sind).


----------



## Ομιγρον (3. Oktober 2008)

Severed-ur-Arms schrieb:


> gibts mittlerweile nen endcontent ? weil ich hab das vertrauen in das spiel einfach verloren O.o




Es gab von Anfang an End-Content, z.B. Kylliki,Vistrix,Vakhmar, der jedoch noch ausbaufähig ist, das wage ich natürlich nicht zu bestreiten. Es gibt sogar ein nettes Video zu Vistrix, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Es passt zwar nicht so ganz zum Thema Belagerungsschlachten, aber es ist sehr sehenswert, ab 2:10 ist Vistrix zu sehen, vielleicht kann ich damit deine Frage beantworten. Aber seht selbst, Bilder sprechen mehr als Worte.



*http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=BeYYdazQ0vM*

*hohe Qualität ist wieder rechts unter dem Video einstellbar*


So kann End-Content bei AoC aussehen.


----------



## Dashy (4. Oktober 2008)

Mhh schaut doch wieder intessant aus, aber ich spiele gerade noch WAR, werde aber so schnell es geht mal wieder in AoC gucken, habe ja gleich am release gestartet und da wars dann eben schon... naja eben



> 50 Fps



Das Menschliche Auge nimmt nur 25 BP/S auf ;-) 
Natürlich laufen 50 BP/S "Buttriger" aber der Unterschied liegt ja zwichen 10-30


----------



## Ομιγρον (4. Oktober 2008)

Du hast recht, jedoch sehe ich die 50 Fps als Buffer, falls irgendwann eine Situationen im Spiel eintreten sollte, die die Grafikkarte sehr fordert. Es war bis jetzt noch nicht der Fall, aber wer weiss, besser immer etwas zu viel als zu wenig haben.


----------



## none the less (4. Oktober 2008)

Sieht nach sehr viel Spass aus, zwar bin ich mir noch unschlüssig bezogen auf das Spiel, da ich schon seit Monaten in diesem Forum negatives über AoC lese, ich denke ich werde es aber trotzdem antesten. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es so schlecht ist wie es dargestellt wird, die Videos machen nämlich Appetit auf mehr.


----------



## Asenerbe (4. Oktober 2008)

&#927;&#956;&#953;&#947;&#961;&# schrieb:


> Es gab von Anfang an End-Content, z.B. Kylliki,Vistrix,Vakhmar, der jedoch noch ausbaufähig ist, das wage ich natürlich nicht zu bestreiten. Es gibt sogar ein nettes Video zu Vistrix, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Es passt zwar nicht so ganz zum Thema Belagerungsschlachten, aber es ist sehr sehenswert, ab 2:10 ist Vistrix zu sehen, vielleicht kann ich damit deine Frage beantworten. Aber seht selbst, Bilder sprechen mehr als Worte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Und so sieht "End-Content" in AOC wirklich aus. 

http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=94589

Durchzogen von Bugs und der Unfähigkeit FC´s selbst 5 Monate nach Release eine halbwegs annehmbare Balance herzustellen bei Raidbossen = Stinklangweilig VS. Unbesiegbar  
Und das obwohl die Raid Inis lächerlich klein sind!
Traurig wenn man es nichtmal dort schafft das alles halbwegs spielbar läuft!

Von "End - Content" zu sprechen, und diesen auch noch durch die Blume zu loben ist einfach eine maßlose Übertreibung, und Schönrederei!


----------



## eddytheeagle (4. Oktober 2008)

Sehr nette videos!
 Könnte mir vllt jemand sagen wie das lied aus dem 3:24 Video heisst? Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## Mardoo (4. Oktober 2008)

das vid is langweilig. DAoC Keepschlachten waren mal 1A spannender als der crap da.....wer das toll findet sollte vielleicht wirklich aoc spielen, oder einfach bei wow bleiben. lol


----------



## trolldich (4. Oktober 2008)

EmJaY schrieb:


> Kräfteverhältniss 48 Angreifer(wir) und etwas über 30 Verteidiger.
> 
> Wenn euch was an dem Video net gefällt sagt bitte genau was und macht ggf. Verbesserungsvorschläge, ich bin für jeden Tipp/Kritik dankbar da ich, wie schon erwähnt, noch netsoviel drauf hab was Filmen,schneiden ect. angeht.


mich hat das nur gewundert weil man die gegner nicht so gut als solche erkennt , etwas unübersichtlich . ich hatte immer nur so 10 gegner max im blickfeld was daran liegen kann das die lebensbalken der angreifer das meiste verdeckt haben , auch hat das interface einiges verdeckt und als fernkämpfer hat man auch nicht die beste kammeraposition . schlecht gemacht das alle rote lebensbalken haben da geht die übersicht verloren , feinde rot eigene grün währe besser . 

auch sieht das fenster etwas verloren aus auf meinem 22" und in vollbild kann man es selbst in hoher qualität nicht mehr anschauen . 

schon gut gemacht aber überzeugt nicht zum reaktivieren im mom .

mal abwarten wie es sich entwickelt


----------



## EmJaY (4. Oktober 2008)

Ja das Stimmt mit den Lebensbalken die werden erst ab ner gewissen Distanz angezeigt und als Fernkämpfer bekommt man dadurch net alle angezeigt.
Ich werd zusehen das ich mein Interface etwas mehr aufräume beim nächsten Video.


----------



## Parat (4. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, ich meine es wirklich nicht negativ, aber .... es hat mich nun echt nicht vom Hocker gehauen. Es wirkt vom ganzen Ablauf her ziemlich billig. Grpßartig Taktik sah ich da auch nicht, muss ich sagen.

Und waren die ganzen Typen, die da als Gegner rumsprangen, echt andere Spieler? Weil die bewegten sich ja oft selten dämlich.

--

Wohlgemerkt: Ich sage nicht irgendein anderes Spiel wäre besser, vielleicht ist das ja sogar das beste Keep-Schlacht-Spiel überhaupt, aber ... ich muss sagen: Es haut mich hinten und vorne nicht ausm Hocker. Die Musik war okay, aber die ist nicht vom Spiel, oder?


----------



## MacJunkie79 (4. Oktober 2008)

eine "Zusammenbrech"-Animation der Mauern wäre auch schick gewesen. Also so kann man auch direkt zu WAR gehen/bleiben.


----------



## Spyflander (4. Oktober 2008)

goil die grafik bei warhammer und ich hätte das spiel meiner träume...


edit: ach ja gibt es sone art gästepass odersowas ich würd das game gerne mal testen!!!!


----------



## EmJaY (5. Oktober 2008)

@ Spy

Es gibt nen Sticky dazu oben im AoC Forum, ich selbst habe leider keine Gästekeys mehr übrig.

@ Parat

Wir hatten ne Taktik und es lief auch alles recht organisiert ab, sieht man nur leider nicht im Video.Außerhalb des Hauptzergst gab es z.B. kleine Gruppe die, die Katapulte/Triboks beschütz haben und über all Gebäude/Mauern zerstörten.Unsere Gegner lalerdings waren schon recht Planlos.

Die Musik ist nicht aus AoC.

The Offspring - Nitro/Yoth Energy)
RATM - Voice of the Voiceless
Bloodhoundgang - Fire,Water,Burn


----------



## DreiHaare (5. Oktober 2008)

Spyflander schrieb:


> goil die grafik bei warhammer und ich hätte das spiel meiner träume...
> 
> 
> edit: ach ja gibt es sone art gästepass odersowas ich würd das game gerne mal testen!!!!




Ach, das nennt man also eine gute Grafik?
Gebäude, die wie von Kinderhand gezeichnet aussehen? Die nicht in die Landschaft integriert wirken sondern aufgesetzt? Bewegungs- und Reitanimationen wie aus einem schlechten Zeichentrickfilm?

Sorry, doch unter "guter Grafik" stelle ich mir ganz etwas anderes vor.


----------



## Parat (5. Oktober 2008)

Jo, seh ich ein bisserl ähnlich. Nach all den Hymnen hab ich da mehr erwartet als reiner Zuschauer. Das Keep war billig und klobig in die Landschaft gezimmert. Okay, texturen kann man jetzt nicht so toll sehen wegen der Aufnahme.

Die Anlage im Inneren, die am Ende (zerstört) besichtigt wurde, finde ich recht langweilig, viel Flächenverbrauch für wenig Inhalt. Athmsphärisches seh ich da nicht.

Wie die Mauern einstürzten ... OMG, da hab ich aber vor 10 Jahren schon Cooleres gesehen, das war ja extrem billig. Nicht mal die Katapult-Kugeln trafen und trotzdem fielen sie zusammen. Also .... echt irgendwie arm.

Äh, und ... nix gegen den Schlachtzug und so. Und vielleicht ist es ja als Archer einfacher, aber auch den Einsatz der Hauptfigur fand ich irgendwie recht ... lahm. Also .... auf alles die selbe (Spezial?)-Attacke auslösend und ... hossa, der machte aber ganz schön Schaden, wenn das andere auch Spieler waren.

Btw .. ich hatte den Eindruck der Hauptchar war einige Male tot? Zumindest fiel er um. Wieso das?


----------



## Amorelian (5. Oktober 2008)

none schrieb:


> Sieht nach sehr viel Spass aus, zwar bin ich mir noch unschlüssig bezogen auf das Spiel, da ich schon seit Monaten in diesem Forum negatives über AoC lese, ich denke ich werde es aber trotzdem antesten. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es so schlecht ist wie es dargestellt wird, die Videos machen nämlich Appetit auf mehr.



Auf jeden Fall mal antesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Die meisten Leute die in diesem Forum hier über AoC flamen kann man nicht wirklich für voll nehmen.

Wenn ich schon lese, dass in diesem Thread teilweise über AoC Grafik und Animation gelästert wird, dann ist das absolut lachhaft, denke das weiss jeder der AoC schonmal auf einem vernünftigen System gespielt hat. Gerade die Animationen gehören zum besten, was es im Spielebereich so gibt und grafisch kommt kein MMO an AoC heran.


----------



## Deadwool (5. Oktober 2008)

Klasse Video.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eddytheeagle (5. Oktober 2008)

ich will ja nicht nerven, aber in dem 2. video was du gepostet hast, läuft ein lied, das video geht 3:24 und es ist so ein elektronisches lied mit schlagzeug etc.
ich hab keine ahnung wie ich den titel von dem lied rausfinden soll, aber es gefällt mir echt gut, wenn es jemand weiss, bitte den titel posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg


----------



## sljnx (5. Oktober 2008)

eddytheeagle schrieb:


> ich will ja nicht nerven, aber in dem 2. video was du gepostet hast, läuft ein lied, das video geht 3:24 und es ist so ein elektronisches lied mit schlagzeug etc.
> ich hab keine ahnung wie ich den titel von dem lied rausfinden soll, aber es gefällt mir echt gut, wenn es jemand weiss, bitte den titel posten
> 
> 
> ...



The Prodigy - Voodoo People

mir gefällt das video auch sehr gut, werde demnächst mal wieder reinschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


grüße


----------



## Ομιγρον (5. Oktober 2008)

.


----------



## EmJaY (5. Oktober 2008)

Parat schrieb:


> Jo, seh ich ein bisserl ähnlich. Nach all den Hymnen hab ich da mehr erwartet als reiner Zuschauer. Das Keep war billig und klobig in die Landschaft gezimmert. Okay, texturen kann man jetzt nicht so toll sehen wegen der Aufnahme.
> 
> Die Anlage im Inneren, die am Ende (zerstört) besichtigt wurde, finde ich recht langweilig, viel Flächenverbrauch für wenig Inhalt. Athmsphärisches seh ich da nicht.
> 
> ...




Ich bin während der Schlacht nur einmal gestorben und das war oben am Bergfried.Ich wurde,wie meine Raidkollegen, mehrmals umgeworfen durch Feindzauber und durch Balisten die oben von den Verteidigungstürmen feuerten.

Wiegesagt es ist leider schwer alles zu vermittelt und rüberzubringen in 7 Minuten von einer Schlacht die über eine Stunde ging.Es war schon mehr als hirnloses zergen wie aufn Alterac Valley!


----------



## Parat (5. Oktober 2008)

btw hab ich gar kein Interesse an Flamen ggü dem Spiel. Ich sag frei heraus, dass ich es nicht beurteilen kann. Trotzdem steht es mir natürlich zu zu sagen, dass ich da jetzt nix Besonderes sah.

Animationen und so sind wahrscheinlich eh nicht so toll zu sehen in dem Video, also da zählt der Eindruck wohl nicht ganz. Aber der Katapult-Einsatz war schon schwach.

Was mich wundert? Wenn man mehrfahc sterben kann? Wie läuft das? Darf man der Schlacht mehrfach beitreten?


----------



## EmJaY (6. Oktober 2008)

Sowohl Verteidiger als auch Angreifer haben einen Respawnpunkt und können ggf. auch gerezzt werden.Ein toter Verteidiger bring -1 Punkt auf deren-, +1 auf das Konto des Angreifers.Die meisten Punkte macht man aber durchs zerstören der Gebäude.

Bedenkt bitte das meine Grafikeinstellung zwischen Niedrig und Mittel lagen und das selbst die "hohe Qualität Version" auf You Tube net so der bringer ist.


----------



## Validus (7. Oktober 2008)

War auch bei einer Schlacht dabei alles sp hoch wie es nur geht und da sieht die grafik nochmal viel besser aus und habe im Durchschnitt 76 fps 
Der PC war auch verdammt teuer 2 GTX 280 inte Core Duo e 8600


----------



## Transylvanier (14. Oktober 2008)

möchte den Thread wieder etwas beleben.
Hat noch jemand Videos die er posten mag?


----------



## EmJaY (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich Hatte am Wochenende wieder 2 Schlachten wo ich auch eine Mitgefrapst habe allerdings finde ich kaum die Zeit zum schneiden.Ich werd mir das Material demnächst ansehen und kucken ob überhaupt daraus ein Video wird.

Die Schlacht selbst war schon cool weil wir diesmal recht verbissende Verteidiger hatten auch wenn sie sich früh, aus verständlichen Gründen, zum Bergfried zurückgezogen haben.


----------



## EmJaY (13. November 2008)

Endlich, endlich habs ich es wieder hinbekommen ne Schlacht zu frapsen.

Ich war bei vielen Schlachten in letzter Zeit, auf Aries, dabei aber entweder hab ich die Aufnahmen versaut oder die Schlacht war es einfach net wert.

Am letztens Samstag griff Wolfsclan Mistral an und ich stand auf Seiten der Verteidiger.

zum Video

Ich danke allen Beteiligten und freu mich schon auf die nächsten Schlachten.


----------



## Rungor (13. November 2008)

EmJaY schrieb:


> Endlich, endlich habs ich es wieder hinbekommen ne Schlacht zu frapsen.
> 
> Ich war bei vielen Schlachten in letzter Zeit, auf Aries, dabei aber entweder hab ich die Aufnahmen versaut oder die Schlacht war es einfach net wert.
> 
> ...




gefällt mir von allen geposteten bis jetzt  am besten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber wie heißt das lied am anfang? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (13. November 2008)

_Motorhead - The Game


 Bitteschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

---


Btw : Super Video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Rungor (13. November 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Motorhead - The Game
> 
> 
> Bitteschön
> ...


_


danke dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## EmJaY (15. November 2008)

Danke fürs Lob.

Ich hatte ebed wieder an einer Verteidigungsschlacht teilgenommen die allerdings nicht glücklich für unsere Partner ausging.
Allerdings waren viele gute Szenen dabei ich hoffe ich hab auch alles gut mitgefrapst.Je nachdem wie ich die nächsten Tage zeit habe sichte ich mal das Material und bau wieder nen Video.

Ich hoffe ich kann mal einen meiner Zockerkollegen motivieren demnächst auchmal was aufzunehmen, immer nur Waldläufer Videos von Keepschlachten langweilen sicher bald.
Leider hab ich nur neben den Waldi nur nen DT und der eignet sich kaum für Keepschlachten bzw. der eignet sich z.Z. eh kaum für irgentwtas ^^ .

Wär auchmal net schlecht von euch was zu sehen, die meisten Spielen ja auch auf Aries und da hat man ja z.Z. Keepschlachten am laufenden Band.


----------

